# NIC cubes...



## Pawsome_Pets (Oct 2, 2011)

me and my friend have been on the hunt for some NIC cubes, her for her bun me for levels of my rat cage.

does anyone know anywhere in NZ that sells them?
or where we can order them from that ship to NZ at a reasonable price?

Please and Thank you!


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 2, 2011)

There are actually some other topics just like yours. Hopefully these will help.
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=65799&forum_id=74
You may have to order from Aus if all else fails 
But theres a few topics for people looking for some in both aus and nz.
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_forum.php?id=74
Best of luck!
You can always try local classifieds


----------



## Pawsome_Pets (Oct 2, 2011)

thanks, ive had a look through those topics just before but no luck so far


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 2, 2011)

You guys really need a walmart down there


----------



## Pawsome_Pets (Oct 2, 2011)

Watermelons wrote:


> You guys really need a walmart down there



that would be handy!
the only thing we have is The Warehouse and Kmart


----------



## Anaira (Oct 2, 2011)

I think Shadowmegs got hers at Warehouse Stationary; and I think some Bed Bath and Beyond stores stock them, too.


----------



## Pawsome_Pets (Oct 3, 2011)

the hard part is figuring out which section they would be in lol


----------



## Pawsome_Pets (Oct 3, 2011)

I cant see any on their websites... I may just have to order some off of Ebay or Amazon, but they are so expensive


----------



## Pawsome_Pets (Oct 3, 2011)

Ive decided to order some off Amazon, they are $42NZD + $17 for shipping.... if anyone else is NZ wants some we can combine orders


----------



## clannard (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Danielle, I bought a set of nic-like storage units from the red shed a few years ago, they were in the same area the rubbish bins and plastic storage containers were stocked.

Deb


----------



## Pawsome_Pets (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh really?

Where is the red shed?


----------



## clannard (Oct 31, 2011)

The red shed is a popular nickname for the Warehouse.

Deb


----------



## Pawsome_Pets (Oct 31, 2011)

oh lol 
yeah I have looked in there with no luck


----------



## annabelle00 (Apr 25, 2013)

Pawsome_Pets said:


> Ive decided to order some off Amazon, they are $42NZD + $17 for shipping.... if anyone else is NZ wants some we can combine orders


 
I'd be interested in some but for some reason shipping goes up to 60+ :s
Could I get a link to that...

PS seems to be an old thread but hope to get some responses...


----------

